

Police Begin Clearing Zuccotti Park of Protesters - ramen
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/11/16/nyregion/police-begin-clearing-zuccotti-park-of-protesters.html

======
sounds
In case you're wondering, this article does _not_ show up in the search
results and I can't find it listed on Hacker News.

Tue Nov 15 08:16:52 UTC 2011

[http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=zuccotti](http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=zuccotti)

Hits are: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3237265>,
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3094896>

Edit: I assume this is a glitch, not intentional, so someone please hit reply
when it starts showing up. Also if you know why it's currently missing...

------
sneak
The fourth and second amendments have been extinct in America for over a
decade. Now it's clear that the first and fourteenth are gone too. It's a
lawless police state and every effort to effect change upon that status, no
matter how large or small, has been ground into dust by the establishment.

It's time to leave America. Take your ball and go home. Without a productive
and innovative tax base, the country will eventually collapse, and future
generations can reclaim the land. In the meantime - be elsewhere.

It's time to leave America.

~~~
david927
Johnny Depp once said that he would like his children "to see America as a
toy, a broken toy. Investigate it a little, check it out, get this feeling and
then get out." This is what, we learn again, is what happens when you let
greed be the highest goal. Americans are on the Pequod and its thirst for the
white whale of financial gain has brought it inexorably to its ill-fated end.

There's a lot of focus on the Euro zone right now, for good reason, but the
wealthiest countries in the world are all in Europe -- and they're doing fine.
They're also all steeped in a tradition of social programs and tax structures
to make sure that greed doesn't get the upper hand. It's no coincidence.

300 million won't leave America. Most can't. Try to move to, say, a European
country as an American and you will be shown the door. Leaving isn't an
option.

The only option is to affect political change: Eliminate Congress and move to
a direct democracy; dilute the powers of the president. Take control again.
It's simply ours for the taking. Simply stop the economy from working until
these changes take place. Stop protesting -- asking for what's yours. Take it.
Park in a busy intersection in your home town; stall at a toll booth. Take
some friends and hold up the subway at rush hour, every day. Go on strike.
Stop protesting and begging. Shut it down -- and they will beg you.

~~~
sneak
You don't need 300 million to leave, you only need the 500,000 important ones
to. A statistically significant percentage of those 500k will read this
comment.

------
psawaya
There's a stream here: <http://www.livestream.com/occupynyc>

------
loso
Also you can listen to the police scanner here
[http://www.radioreference.com/apps/audio/?action=wp&feed...](http://www.radioreference.com/apps/audio/?action=wp&feedId=8905)

------
darrellsilver
Two excellent accounts from people on the scene:

\- <https://twitter.com/#!/JoshHarkinson>

\- <https://twitter.com/#!/brianstelter>

~~~
darrellsilver
Specifically:

"I just got shoved out of the park by a police officer. I'm now going to
explain what I saw."

[https://twitter.com/#!/JoshHarkinson/status/1363615690754785...](https://twitter.com/#!/JoshHarkinson/status/136361569075478528)

------
sounds
LA Times article: [http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/nationnow/2011/11/occupy-
wal...](http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/nationnow/2011/11/occupy-wall-street-
police-raid-zuccotti-park.html)

